# Jacobsen snow thrower // SNOWBURST



## shaft1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello All -

Great site and lots of know hows. I bought this Jacobsen snow thrower SNOWBURST at a flea market ($40 -- i think i paid too much :4-dontkno, oh well) and it ran great when i tested it but when i got it home it will only run for about 10 seconds before stalling with choke off. I have no problem starting it, just does not staying running. I have not tried to do anything to solve the issue since I'd like to get some opinions before I try fixing this thing. Where should I start trouble shooting? Is this a carburator issue? Any input or advise is greatly appreciated. thank you all.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Sounds like a carburetor issue, chances are it was setting around for a while before you purchased it, and the carb is gummed up (with varnished gasoline). You could start by removing the carburetor bowl and see what condition the carb is in.


----------



## shaft1 (Aug 24, 2009)

K-B said:


> Sounds like a carburetor issue, chances are it was setting around for a while before you purchased it, and the carb is gummed up (with varnished gasoline). You could start by removing the carburetor bowl and see what condition the carb is in.



I've never worked on these machines b4. Please provide the procedure on how to remove the carburator. Any tips would be great too. thank you.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

We need Model numbers off the machine.

Please do not be to quick on turning off the choke as it needs a minute or two to warm up some.

BG


----------

